# For my next novice question: grooming the field golden



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I start about an hour before I need to get ringside. Wet her down and use something like Coat Dressing or Crown Royal Bodifier. Blown dry with forced air dryer. I bath 1-2 days before the show and trim. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I would start 'training' the hair on her rear pasterns now...daily wetting and drying while brushing them in the direction you want the hair to lay...

Stay on top of the length of toenails and work them back if need be, so you can keep a nice "cat like" paw...

Having had a fieldy golden...the ears were difficult to get just right...the undercoat was so much lighter that one wrong move and a light patch would appear....were it me I would start getting a hold on her ears now... that way if there is a boo-boo you have time to let it grow in a bit.


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Very interesting. Never thought of showing a fieldy golden in conformation. (Looking forward to my next one having a better conformation than my current byb one.) Always thought they would be too "reddish."


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

It isn't the color that is the problem, unless the dog is Irish Setter red, but other things, like amount of bone and head shape.


----------

